# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Kappa Parts

## HDelong

Hi. I was given an old Kappa that stopped working.  We found it has a broken gear and I'm looking for a new one.  Does anyone know where I can get parts?
Thanks!

----------


## Ruth

Essilor 855-393-4647 option 4

----------


## HDelong

Thanks

----------

